# Work for disabled young adult



## Maretha (Mar 2, 2016)

Good afternoon, my son, aged 21 has joined us when we re-located two weeks ago. He has a mental disability, but is able to work, just not office work. He used to work in South Africa at Essilor, (they manufacture lenses for glasses) as a technician and also did some assistance QC (Quality Control) work.

Where do I start looking for work for him? I've signed him up on different recruitment agencies platforms, but it does not seem that there is anything available.


----------

